# official Bulls vs Nets



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Is this the game thread?

'Deke vs. Dali

Oh yeah.

Preview


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

No chandler? We lose.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The Hawks didn't have Big dog and we lost so who knows?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Well just about everyone gets there wish  

Erob out with a migraine so jay gets the start

jay
jamal
jalen
blount
curry 

are your starters 


That bench is mighty thin 

 

you could almost say there is no bench !!! :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

No Marshall, No E-rob and no Chandler.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jay Will and Jamal starting together?

I smell an upset....


Was E-Rob injured?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Jay Will and Jamal starting together?
> 
> I smell an upset....
> ...


Yes. Migrane

Marshall isnt playing either


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nets broadcasters:" Curry is shooting 61% since all star break."


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jay Jamal combo is working well. What ever happened to the defensive liability crap? I think Jay is coming out because of foul trouble. I hope Cartwright doesn't stray away from the J combo and stick with Hassell.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good first quarter. 26-23 lead. Now our lack of depth will start to show. 

Curry 8 pts two bocks. Rose 8. Crawford 6.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Here comes Bargaric!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

33-23. Its the Crawford/Rose show!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Double uggggh...we are losing and my cable went out!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*um trueblue*

you are talkin to yourself..:no: :no: 
go out man.. the bulls arent the most exciting thing to do on a friday night


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

You can talk to me, I'm already home from my night out 

The Jay and Jamal axis appears to be holding its own


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: um trueblue*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> you are talkin to yourself..:no: :no:
> go out man.. the bulls arent the most exciting thing to do on a friday night


Then what are you doing here? LOL, at least I have the excuse of being old and married


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: um trueblue*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> you are talkin to yourself..:no: :no:
> go out man.. the bulls arent the most exciting thing to do on a friday night


:laugh: I am already back from my night out. Your right. There are better things to do than for you to try and discourage bulls fans from listening to a game on a friday night. Go out and do something.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: um trueblue*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Then what are you doing here? LOL, at least I have the excuse of being old and married


You beat me to it. 

I am married too 29 years.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i just got back from the masters*

and im exhausted so i dont think im goin out..
anyways go bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

42-30 bulls Both teams have taken very few Fts. Bulls shooting a good pct. We are 3-6 in threes.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

we are coming back...watch!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: um trueblue*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> You beat me to it.
> ...


Man, I thought I smelled mothballs! :laugh: 

Only 3 years for me. 

-------------

Our future sounds bright. Curry Crawford, and JWill are lighting it up.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

8 years and my wife is 4 and a half months preggo with our first!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 8 years and my wife is 4 and a half months preggo with our first!


Wow Congrats


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow Congrats


Thanks...i'm so excited!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bagaric didn't play half bad while he was out there...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

50-41 Bulls. Nice first half. 54%!Nice stats all the way across the board. Curry Crawford and Rose already in double figures. Now, can we do it again for another half? You know, the nets will step it up.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Congrats Tommy!

Another year or so and I might join you. Until then I'll settle for yet another win over a playoff bound team 

Can Dillybar really be that bad? He didn't seem half bad by the end of last year.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 8 years and my wife is 4 and a half months preggo with our first!



Congrats. Hope everything goes great during her pregnancy.

And I hope your first born has better bball skills than Dallybar.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Congrats Tommy!
> 
> Another year or so and I might join you. Until then I'll settle for yet another win over a playoff bound team
> ...


Thank you sir! but we need this win...the walls are crumbling around my team. we haven't been the same since kidd's all-star


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you sir! but we need this win...the walls are crumbling around my team. we haven't been the same since kidd's all-star


You do need this win. Aren't you guys tied with Detroit?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pax on Curry,"Curry is still very raw on offense, despite scoring with ease as he has since the all star break. He has yet to learn any finess moves." 

 How good on offense can Curry get?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> You do need this win. Aren't you guys tied with Detroit?


Yes..its all a mess...nobody seems to want the #1 seed. Kidd said Martin and RJ didn't bring it last game and i think it has ballooned into something serious. Especially, after his All-star comments about wanting to play with Duncan.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Pax on Curry,"Curry is still very raw on offense, despite scoring with ease as he has since the all star break. He has yet to learn any finess moves."
> 
> How good on offense can Curry get?



Curry can get much better. He is still a bit raw. He could stand to improve his FT % as well as some range. True, he might not need to use a 10' often, but the more offensive moves in your arsenal, the harder it is to guard that individual, and the more ways he can hurt you.

Curry still has a lot of improvement to do.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Martin is playing a monster game for NJ! Besides his points, he has 5 blks and 2 steals.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*all i can say is*

1 rebound by the great eddie curry


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: all i can say is*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 1 rebound by the great eddie curry


Yes. Two blks and 14 pts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams is bleeding. Blount, baxter and Curry with foul trouble. We might need to activate myers and Cartwright before the game is over.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

It'd be nice to see a few more boards from Curry...

With all these fouls, we'll be seeing lots of Dillybar over the remainder of the game.


Damnit. We really need to Chandler tonight... we don't have anyone who matches up with K-Mart.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We need Curry in there... we need an offensive threat.

Is JWILL coming back?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I refute my dalibor statements... he's pretty bad


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

70-66 NJ after three. We need Curry to play the rest of the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tied at 74!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

74-74... J-Mal with the 3 to tie it.

Rose is playing hard... must be dead tired


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry with the clutch shots to put us ahead


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*foul question*

Hi, I'm not actually watching the game.
Can someone explain to me how four of our players
have five fouls?

What brought that about ? (besides a referees whistle)


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This is a damn exciting game.... one of the best of the year


Everybody is playin well


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:45 left. We are right there! 88-86 Bulls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

93-86 Bulls

Maybe BC will learn from this. Jay and Jamal can play together!!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry's running away with this game!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

93-86 Bulls!!!! Curry and Crawford leading the way!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Actually, a nice game from Rose (except for the TOs) but especially a nice 4th quarter too.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

EDDY CURRY IS A FREAKING SHAQ-LIKE MONSTER!!!!!!

Any questions?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

95-86 bulls. 27 seconds left. I am very very very surprised that we will win this game. The starting five. All of them, played a very good game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls win, great game.

Jamal and Jay can play together!!!

Curry proved how important he is. He lead the comeback.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

JKidd giving props to Jamal was a sweeeeet end to a fantastic game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i just blew chunks...Uggggghhhhh :sigh: i think i saw carrots and pork n beans


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Great game, especially from the starters. Really surprising, considering E-Rob, Marshall, and Chandler were all out. Jay, Jamal, and Jalen played well together - although I still wouldn't want to see that lineup match up against the Celtics, Magic or Lakers.

For whoever asked about the foul trouble - partly it was calls for light contact but largely it came from the Bulls playing zone defense. It had been effective in the first half, but in the second half NJ managed to swing the ball to the baseline side that Baxter/Blount were playing on and they had to match up against quicker players - I think it would have been less of a problem with a deeper bench or with tyson on the court but the backcourt was really getting worn down with all the minutes. Also, the Nets transition game draws more fouls than most other teams.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am more impressed with this win than any win we have had all year. 

We out rebounded them by 12. We had 12 offensive rebouds! 

Williams and Crawford combined...33 pts 11 rebounds, 14 assists, 3 steals 1 blk and 4 t/o.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> You can talk to me, I'm already home from my night out
> 
> The Jay and Jamal axis appears to be holding its own


The Jay and Jamal axis. You're a mind reader. I sense a thread coming on...(it's all yours) 
================================
Nice to see all playing with heart. Props to Jalen for playing this way too. I liked seeing the huddles between JC & JW. 

Jalen at the 3. :yes:
The key to this lineup is Jalen. How will he take to playing the more physical 3 spot. I think JC is open to playing the 2 although I cringe out of fear he'll be hurt.

The advantage will be quickness and the ability to create from 3 positions. The potential problems will be being physically dominated on the "D" end and possible issues of who creates. Can't be conserving energy either since motion from these 3 is necessary for the advantage. 
================================
TrueBlueFan: I think I agree. With all the things going against them they played with heart and as a team and won. Best win of the season. I second the motion.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> 
> I think JC is open to playing the 2 although I cringe out of fear he'll be hurt.


I agree with JCraw's own assessment that he's not as fragile as his skinny frame would lead you to believe.






Yeah Yeah Yeah...he's had time out with injuries in the past. Has nothing to do with whether he's physically capable of playing the 2 spot. Move on...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> 
> The Jay and Jamal axis. You're a mind reader. I sense a thread coming on...(it's all yours)
> ================================
> ...


yup! :yes:

I still think we need a "true" three, but a win like this gives me hope. What I'd ideally like to see is for us to get a guy like Hedo and then have him and JWill or Crawford divvy up the starts based on the most favorable matchups.

I don't want Jamal at the 2 full time, but against a lot of teams I think he'll be fine there for some of his minutes. All three of those guys did a heck of a job tonight though


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Jay Jamal combo is working well. What ever happened to the defensive liability crap? I think Jay is coming out because of foul trouble. I hope Cartwright doesn't stray away from the J combo and stick with Hassell.


Since this comment was obviousky directed at me, please allow me to rebutt.

First of all, if you had paid close attention to my posts regarding Williams being a defensive liability, it was in reference to his man to man play. I even made a remark that he would probably hold his own on D when the Bulls were playing zone (which they did most of the night). I also retracted my balnket statement about him being a defensive liability after he proved that he could play respectable D in the Bulls win over the Bucks.

I will still stick to my guns and say that Crawford is a better all around defender (especially man-to-man). However, I am becoming more and more impressed with JWill's all around ability.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

just got the recap from nba.com 


"This was our best win of the year," Bulls coach Bill Cartwright said. "It was our best win because a lot of teams in this league quit and we had every reason to quit. I will tell you, our guys were resilient." 


"We played a great game," Curry said. "We finished the game well." 



With our fast guys out there, we can make plays," Crawford said. "There is a lot of energy out there. guys feed off each other." 

"I thought they did well," Cartwright said. "They had an opportunity. The big thing with those two in there is that we are able to get to the basket." 



But the quickness of Crawford was a problem all night for Kidd, who had six of the Nets' 20 turnovers. 

"The sky's the limit for Jamal," Kidd said. "I told him to keep working at his game. It's just a matter of time and getting the experience out on the court." 

http://www.nba.com/games/20030411/NJNCHI/recap.html 


coming from the best pg in the league


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The Bulls played tonight, hmmm?

And won...even better.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Dali dominates 'Deke!
Dali the Dominator!

'Deke 2 points in 16 minutes.
Dali 2 points in 14 minutes.

Dali rules!
Not in Dali's neighborhood 'Deke!
Waive that finger at Dali and he'll snap it off!


P.S.:
*Jalen Rose had 10 rebounds!*


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> 
> 
> P.S.:
> *Jalen Rose had 10 rebounds!*


What a rebound-hog! It's just like Rose to be selfish enough to hog the boards.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

What an incrediblely awesome game. I nearly teared up as the clock was winding down. It was like 5 years of heartache was suddenly lifted from my chest and the sky parted to reveal the promiseland.

Once again, Craw and Curry were awesome. Jason Kidd (an allstar mind you) had no answer for JC. Defensively JC held his own against JK as well. Craw was raining Js, driving to the lane, finding the open man whether he was on the perimeter or driving to the hoop. JC could have easily had two more assists if it weren't for blown opportunities. It is so great to see this kid play with so much confidence. You had to love his confident bounce once he slammed it home after the steal.

Curry played incredibly well. A call or two on Curry was questionable and even though he was in foul trouble, he still remained aggressive. 9-13 from the field? That's insane. I would still like to see him get more board though.

Rose played incredibly well too. 18 shots is about how many you'd like to see Jalen hoist up a night, unless he's in one of his zones. I loved the fact that he snatched 10 rebs too. This proves that he can play SF if necessary. I loved when he was smiling at the end of the game, you could tell he was on Cloud 9.

Williams really impressed me tonight. More so that probably any other night (aside from when he got his triple double). His ability to find the open man was great. I was eating my words and they never tasted so good. I'm not looking for JWill to score 20 pts a night, all I want to see him do is have a game like he did tonight. Think pass first, and then nailed the open shot when he has too. Very impressive JWill! Great game!

Blount, was a monster! He played exceptionally well off the bench. In fact, he may be the unsung hero of the game. 9pts, 10rebs, and 3 assists is awesome from your back up center. What impressed me most was his ability to play D. Granted he got used by Martin, he still gave us some quality minutes.

Now let's think about "potential" ... many critics looked at Blount as if he were insane when he predicted that the Bulls would win 40-some games next season with the exact same squad. Now those same guys are calling Corey up for investment tips. The guy's a dang soothsayer! 

The Bulls were without a major segment of their team; Chandler (will almost definitely put up 10pts, 10 rebs, and help out with the interior D), Marshall will put up 14-18 pts, and snatch 10+ boards on most nights. ERob, the way he's been playing lately, is good for 8 - 10 points, a few rebs, and some respectable perimeter D. Fizer is a monstor inside. Fizer basically scores at will if he gets the ball in the post. Plus he's usually good for 6 -8 rebs. It's scary when you consider that Bulls beat the Nets by a respectable margin and the Bulls didn't even have those 4 players.


----------



## Sep (Jun 5, 2002)

Did anybody notice that the Bulls reversed the order of the baskets they shot on tonight? They usually shoot at the west baskets in the first half, and the east baskets in the second. Does anyone know anything about this. Has this been happening for a few games, or just tonight?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Since this comment was obviousky directed at me, please allow me to rebutt.
> ...


My post had nothing to do with yours. I didn't read yours. It was a reference to Cartwright.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sep</b>!
> 
> Did anybody notice that the Bulls reversed the order of the baskets they shot on tonight? They usually shoot at the west baskets in the first half, and the east baskets in the second. Does anyone know anything about this. Has this been happening for a few games, or just tonight?


You're scaring me. :uhoh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> What an incrediblely awesome game. I nearly teared up as the clock was winding down. It was like 5 years of heartache was suddenly lifted from my chest and the sky parted to reveal the promiseland.
> 
> Once again, Craw and Curry were awesome. Jason Kidd (an allstar mind you) had no answer for JC. Defensively JC held his own against JK as well. Craw was raining Js, driving to the lane, finding the open man whether he was on the perimeter or driving to the hoop. JC could have easily had two more assists if it weren't for blown opportunities. It is so great to see this kid play with so much confidence. You had to love his confident bounce once he slammed it home after the steal.
> ...


One thing i liked about this win is NJ never took us too lightly. They were beaten by Atlanta and needed this win for home court advantage. We took it to them all game long.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> yup! :yes:
> ...


dont you think hedo would be redundant on the bulls if we do plan on keeping jay, jalen and jamal together? hedo isnt a worldbeater on the defensive end, we'd probably be best served getting an eduardo najera type.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sep</b>!
> 
> Did anybody notice that the Bulls reversed the order of the baskets they shot on tonight? They usually shoot at the west baskets in the first half, and the east baskets in the second. Does anyone know anything about this. Has this been happening for a few games, or just tonight?


The opponents get to choose which basket they want to start at every game. NJ wanted to start that way last night.


----------

